# Mid-America Orchid Congress, Columbus, OH Nov 7-9 – Vendor List



## Justin (Oct 15, 2014)

There is still time to pre-order from some of the vendors who will be at the Fall MAOC! Please see below for information and links on the website: http://www.coosinfo.info/maoc2014vendors.html 

Orquideas Del Valle (preorder deadline Sept.30) 

Ecuagenera (preorder deadline Oct.15) 
preorder from webpage or email

Michels Orchids *order by phone* 317-506-4640

Peruflora (preorder deadline Oct.22)

Orchid Inn preorder from webpage [10% discount on any pre-order (except Net price items) received on or before Nov.2] 

New World Orchids [preorder deadline: Nov.4]

Orquideas Katia (preorder deadline Oct.15)

Ten-Shin Orchids (pre-order deadline: Oct.1) 

Schordje Orchids

Windswept in Time

Roberts Flower Supply (preorderdeadline Oct.31)

Bexley Orchids


----------

